
Anatomy of a hit - ColinWright
https://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/AnatomyOfAHit.html?te23hn
======
ColinWright
It's a bit meta, but I did an analysis of a post that hit the front page, and
since that post was about sharing your work, I figured I should share the
work.

